# Raising company minimum wage



## Florida Dawg (Feb 28, 2022)

All I gotta say is this company really is a joke and I cannot wait to get out. According to my local news stations, They are now saying that the company will be raising the minimum wage higher up to $24 dollars an hour. So much less hours, And trying to hire workers and it’s been a struggle because people know the truth about how bad this company has gotten to be with how they treat workers and how it works to move up. This is a piss poor idea again from this company and it’s just gonna continue to make lazy workers continue to do what they do best, Not do their jobs right, not show up and cry when they don’t get their own way to do more at work.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## Florida Dawg (Feb 28, 2022)

“We’re always listening to our team.” They mean the ones who complain and just want to be lazier there and let people pick up their slack. What a fucking joke. Hours about go down bad even more if they allow a lot of higher wages for new hires and it’s just gonna motivate people to be lazier and management to schedule less while riding on workers to do alot more than they shouldn’t be.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Feb 28, 2022)

Duval Dawg said:


> the company will be raising the minimum wage higher up to $24 dollars an hour


That’s the “eye candy” of the press release but the public (and most Team Members on social media this morning) are not understanding the fine print.

The $24 is a ceiling, not a base.
They also said the range of $15 to $24 applies to hourly positions at HQ, at the DCs, *and* at stores.

It did not say store non-TL TMs are going to make this much. And not every market is competitive enough to even justify giving a non-TL starting TM $18 or even $19 an hour.


----------



## Florida Dawg (Feb 28, 2022)

starmaster1000 said:


> That’s the “eye candy” of the press release but the public (and most Team Members on social media this morning) are not understanding the fine print.
> 
> The $24 is a ceiling, not a base.
> They also said the range of $15 to $24 applies to hourly positions at HQ, at the DCs, *and* at stores.
> ...


I know that but that doesn’t make anything better, It’s gonna cut more hours and motivate lazy workers to be lazier while they “work” there.  This is bullshit.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Feb 28, 2022)

Duval Dawg said:


> motivate lazy workers to be lazier


I understand the frustration — but it’s not exactly 100% true. Laziness existed at $9/hr., at $11/hr., at $12/hr. and will continue to exist at $15-24/hr.

It’s up to leaders to recognize problems and begin the long paper trail necessary to hold someone accountable and eventually separate them.
I know leaders doing this right now with problematic TMs and this was before the $15-24 press release.

And hour cuts affect individuals disproportionately. I bet you there is a handful of TMs on your team getting close to overtime while some are barely hitting 15 a week.
They won’t get worse at $15-24. They’ll just continue.


----------



## Florida Dawg (Feb 28, 2022)

starmaster1000 said:


> I understand the frustration — but it’s not exactly 100% true. Laziness existed at $9/hr., at $11/hr., at $12/hr. and will continue to exist at $15-24/hr.
> 
> It’s up to leaders to recognize problems and begin the long paper trail necessary to hold someone accountable and eventually separate them.
> I know leaders doing this right now with problematic TMs and this was before the $15-24 press release.
> ...


Well management doesn’t help anything at all but a lot of idiots and snowflakes this day in age want to barely work and get paid so much and see on what they can get away with. I’m part of one of the se younger generations and the older folks are right and so are the ones around my age and older are right. It’s a generation issue but also it’s the bs the company allows. Target will get what they deserve eventually for allowing this. DC’s are the only people who deserve greater pay because it’s harder work than in a store where I’m at.


----------



## baba777 (Feb 28, 2022)

It’s only New York doing $24/hr, that’s what most articles are saying, and that wages will vary from $15 to as high as $24. I’d expect that $24 might be for TLs only because that’s a lot.


----------



## dannyy315 (Feb 28, 2022)

baba777 said:


> It’s only New York doing $24/hr, that’s what most articles are saying, and that wages will vary from $15 to as high as $24. I’d expect that $24 might be for TLs only because that’s a lot.


And that's NYC right? Not all of New York State I imagine. I'm in a suburb.


----------



## Hope4Future (Feb 28, 2022)

I totally agree with @Duval Dawg. I have no idea if my old store would fall under this and thus have increased the minimum wage, but it happened after I already left. At the same time, I have a feeling that they are going to cut hours even more in order to make up for this. It just seems like a cheap ploy to get positive press in order to attract guests to shop more there.


----------



## YugTegrat (Feb 28, 2022)

Does anyone know what the ceiling is on TM pay now that we're at $15 or more starting pay?


----------



## BurgerBob (Feb 28, 2022)

starmaster1000 said:


> I understand the frustration — but it’s not exactly 100% true. Laziness existed at $9/hr., at $11/hr., at $12/hr. and will continue to exist at $15-24/hr.
> 
> It’s up to leaders to recognize problems and begin the long paper trail necessary to hold someone accountable and eventually separate them.
> I know leaders doing this right now with problematic TMs and this was before the $15-24 press release.
> ...


My team hasnt experienced  hour cuts at all the last 2 yrs.   Hell my opener is on a 40 hour schedule and so is my closer . With my mid running a 36 hour sched. Flex has people running 40's and some of our cashiers never seem to leave. 

But those are the rock stars  of the store. The lazy ones? Their hours dropped.


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 28, 2022)

And where oh where is my increase. 
 I bet I still only get a 30 cent Merritt increase.


----------



## Times Up (Feb 28, 2022)

Target is going to have to raise their base over $15 an hour. Where I live all of the fast food places are paying at least $15 an hour and Panda Express is starting  at up to $18 an hour.  I believe that Hobby Lobby already starts their full-time employees at 17 bucks an hour as well.   At this point most employers are really struggling to give people in the door at $15 an hour.

Target fancies itself as being a trendsetter and showing how well it takes care of its employees.  It also gets a lot of positive PR out of this.

I wouldn't be surprised to see a starting wage at  a minimum of $17/hr an hour in most markets.  Higher in high cost of living areas.


----------



## UboatOfDeath (Feb 28, 2022)

My store needs all the help it can get...
Cutting hours is gonna make overnight push impossible to fullfil...
4 hour shifts simply isn't enough to unload 1 or two trucks, have the push or backstock finished 100% before the store opens...


----------



## JohnSith373 (Feb 28, 2022)

They will probably do the same thing they have been doing for the last few years. Your review merit will be added to your pay, then shortly the base pay will increase.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Feb 28, 2022)

qmosqueen said:


> And where oh where is my increase.
> I bet I still only get a 30 cent Merritt increase.


30cents is awesome in my opinion. I got a lousy 9 cents last year.


----------



## Reshop Ninja (Feb 28, 2022)

Times Up said:


> Target is going to have to raise their base over $15 an hour. Where I live all of the fast food places are paying at least $15 an hour and Panda Express is starting  at up to $18 an hour.  I believe that Hobby Lobby already starts their full-time employees at 17 bucks an hour as well.   At this point most employers are really struggling to give people in the door at $15 an hour.
> 
> Target fancies itself as being a trendsetter and showing how well it takes care of its employees.  It also gets a lot of positive PR out of this.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised to see a starting wage at  a minimum of $17/hr an hour in most markets.  Higher in high cost of living areas.


I have several businesses in my area that are upping their wages by quite a bit and I live in a fairly low cost of living area. $15 an hour is no longer competitive when you live in an area where more and more places are matching that plus sign on bonuses.


----------



## MrT (Feb 28, 2022)

15 is literally minimum wage in my area and we pay less then everything and have hired maybe 2 people worth hiring in the last year


----------



## seasonaldude (Feb 28, 2022)

Duval Dawg said:


> “We’re always listening to our team.” They mean the ones who complain and just want to be lazier there and let people pick up their slack. What a fucking joke. Hours about go down bad even more if they allow a lot of higher wages for new hires and it’s just gonna motivate people to be lazier and management to schedule less while riding on workers to do alot more than they shouldn’t be.



Maybe you just have a bad store. Most people in GM at my store are scheduled for 20-25 hours a week. But, I'm scheduled for 40 an have carte blanche to work as much overtime as I care to. While I do complain a lot, I work and get shit done. Thus, I get hours. I welcome any raise. Please. Hell, cut my hours a bit to make it happen. I'm tired, bro. And, my feet hurt like hell.


----------



## dcworker (Feb 28, 2022)

Target make DC team members $30


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Feb 28, 2022)

Duval Dawg said:


> All I gotta say is this company really is a joke and I cannot wait to get out. According to my local news stations, They are now saying that the company will be raising the minimum wage higher up to $24 dollars an hour. So much less hours, And trying to hire workers and it’s been a struggle because people know the truth about how bad this company has gotten to be with how they treat workers and how it works to move up. This is a piss poor idea again from this company and it’s just gonna continue to make lazy workers continue to do what they do best, Not do their jobs right, not show up and cry when they don’t get their own way to do more at work.


That $24 will be at dc’s in certain markets. My dc starts around $23 currently anyhow.


----------



## Florida Dawg (Feb 28, 2022)

Hope4Future said:


> I totally agree with @Duval Dawg. I have no idea if my old store would fall under this and thus have increased the minimum wage, but it happened after I already left. At the same time, I have a feeling that they are going to cut hours even more in order to make up for this. It just seems like a cheap ploy in order to attract guests to shop more there.


Well it’s only certain positions, Team members won’t be affected thank god. It’s more for management and DC’s. But it’s still stupid as hell cus managers be lazy in this company and apparently I heard there are lazy people at DC’s but it’s not as bad as the stores.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Feb 28, 2022)

YugTegrat said:


> Does anyone know what the ceiling is on TM pay now that we're at $15 or more starting pay?


I don’t remember the pay grade scale. But Team Member is likely capped at $18, give or take.

The pay grade has to be wide enough to allow for (1) local or state minimum wage requirements, (2) Team Members who’ve been in that position for a long time and still get yearly raises, and (3) - although Target doesn’t really do this anymore - commensuration, where they pay you more (sometimes less lol - but not at Target) based on experience.


----------



## DC Diva (Feb 28, 2022)

This will end up benefitting roughly 1/2 the workforce, just like last time.  With anyone having longer service and/or merits at DC, and execs getting absolutely nothing.  Exactly like last time.  Stores were raised, although those above the new minimum got nothing, then DC progression was raised, while merits and execs were left out of those pay bumps.  So there were a lot of frustrated and pissed of TM’s, and they had every right to be.  all this will do is separate their workforce.


----------



## Florida Dawg (Mar 1, 2022)

DC Diva said:


> This will end up benefitting roughly 1/2 the workforce, just like last time.  With anyone having longer service and/or merits at DC, and execs getting absolutely nothing.  Exactly like last time.  Stores were raised, although those above the new minimum got nothing, then DC progression was raised, while merits and execs were left out of those pay bumps.  So there were a lot of frustrated and pissed of TM’s, and they had every right to be.  all this will do is separate their workforce.


Literally managers don’t do shit and I think that’s the mentality or it’s what corporate trains, They like to micromanage if that’s their style. They don’t help people that need it just like they should or be proactive about things. And unfortunately that’s not just with Target, That’s a lot of companies. We are getting softer by the day in this world and going backwards and it’s no wonder since Covid began, There’s a major shortage with employees but a lot of it is cus people don’t really wanna work cus they want the government to give them handouts but there are a small percentage might be bigger than I think where they are leaving these shit companies trying to find one where employees are treated good and will be happier.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Mar 1, 2022)

I'll only have a problem with this IF new team members at my store start at a higher pay than I am currently making. I have been here for 16 years. That may be sufficient reason for me to quit and re-apply as a new hire.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Mar 1, 2022)

Duval Dawg said:


> managers don’t do shit


Your store may embrace a culture of “whip cracking” but that’s not every store. I have some amazing leaders in my store who put in lots of effort and without them, we’d be at a loss.
Please don’t generalize. I’m sorry for your bad experiences.


Duval Dawg said:


> but a lot of it is cus people don’t really wanna work cus they want the government to give them handouts


A lot of people? Some people sure. Every system will have those who play it.
But again, generalizing.
A vast majority of people on government assistance of any sort (which everyone’s taxes pay for, including theirs) are honest, down-on-their-luck who aren’t quite making it without help right now.

But a lot of people did wake up during the pandemic and realized how severely underpaid and undervalued they were for their work and don’t want to go back to being paid pennies for dollar work. 


Duval Dawg said:


> leaving these shit companies trying to find one where employees are treated good and will be happier


Yes. That’s actually a big reason a lot of employers are having issues finding employees right now. They are tired of crap treatment and equally crap pay.


----------



## dannyy315 (Mar 1, 2022)

I really wish they factored seniority into wages.


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 1, 2022)

dannyy315 said:


> I really wish they factored seniority into wages.


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## Dream Baby (Mar 1, 2022)

Posters are mentioning that their stores not being able to hire anyone but they also have lots of callouts.

Is this because the new hires are going aren't getting hours?


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 1, 2022)

Ringwraith917 said:


> I'll only have a problem with this IF new team members at my store start at a higher pay than I am currently making. I have been here for 16 years. That may be sufficient reason for me to quit and re-apply as a new hire.


That didn’t happen when starting pay went to 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, or 15, so I wouldn’t worry about it.

However, you may end up making the exact same as new team members. More likely, you will end up just 1 merit raise above them.


----------



## DC Diva (Mar 1, 2022)

dannyy315 said:


> I really wish they factored seniority into wages.


Hasn’t ever happened yet.  Haven’t you noticed that all the new benefits ‘enhancements’ always seem to gear towards newer hires?  look back over the past 3 benefit cycles, each year they make it easier for the new hires, while taking away anything tied to seniority or length of service.  In 2021, the DC new hire sign on bonus, just for walking in the door, was 10X  the anniversary service award for a 25 yr team member.  Length of service and years of support mean absolutely nothing to Target.


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 1, 2022)

Xanatos said:


> That didn’t happen when starting pay went to 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, or 15, so I wouldn’t worry about it.
> 
> However, you may end up making the exact same as new team members. More likely, you will end up just 1 merit raise above them.


Doubt that


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Mar 1, 2022)

qmosqueen said:


> And where oh where is my increase.
> I bet I still only get a 30 cent Merritt increase.


I been here over a decade and all I got was this stupid Oval nametag... What?!? We're using square ones now, I guess thet forgot me... twice


----------



## BurgerBob (Mar 1, 2022)

KarmaToBurn said:


> I been here over a decade and all I got was this stupid Oval nametag... What?!? We're using square ones now, I guess thet forgot me... twice


Lol no one bothers me and my old name tag


----------



## seasonaldude (Mar 1, 2022)

Dream Baby said:


> Posters are mentioning that their stores not being able to hire anyone but they also have lots of callouts.
> 
> Is this because the new hires are going aren't getting hours?



There are several reasons. Hours have been cut, but we're still getting Q4 level trucks for our store. We're way behind and there is so much to do. Morale is worse than I've ever seen it. TMs who have been there for a lot longer than me tell me it's worse than they've ever seen it. No one cares how much gets done because we know it won't all get done. Low morale = call outs.

At the same time underscheduling the front end and fulfillment has everyone on the salesfloor at their wit's end. We're way behind in our own work, but constantly asked to pick up the slack elsewhere. Morale gets worse.

To add to matters TLs can do nothing about callouts or TMs who do almost nothing all day. Those TMs are bodies that can't be replaced as useless as they are.


----------



## Inboundbeast (Mar 1, 2022)

YugTegrat said:


> Does anyone know what the ceiling is on TM pay now that we're at $15 or more starting pay?


I would assume the pay range for TM is now $15-$19 and TL would be $19-$24.. just a guess though


----------



## Panda13 (Mar 2, 2022)

Think Seasonaldude works at my store. Exactly the same.


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Mar 2, 2022)

Gonna be tweaked if this magically erases my annual raise again lol


----------



## dannyy315 (Mar 2, 2022)

So I wonder how they're going to roll out the pay increases. I imagine we'll find out more next week.


----------



## rd123 (Mar 2, 2022)

Is it for selected stores or all stores ? I thought I read selected locations to attract more people to join the team .


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Mar 2, 2022)

Panda13 said:


> Think Seasonaldude works at my store. Exactly the same.


Or mine. We aren't getting as many trucks as we were during Q4, but they're just as large as they were then and we don't have the seasonal staff level any more to help with it. So we're struggling to keep up with everything. Right now, I'm prioritizing getting my transitions done and leaving a pile of other stuff until later.
As to the pay raise issue, I've read elsewhere that those large increases are for areas that have significantly higher cost of living than average and/or are completely unable to hire enough staff at current pay rates. Which means my area is unlikely to see big raises - we definitely need to hire a few more TMs but the cost of living in my area is relatively low.


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 2, 2022)

rd123 said:


> Is it for selected stores or all stores ? I thought I read selected locations to attract more people to join the team .


Minimum starting pay at all stores will range from $15-$24. Technically that is already true because everyone is at at least $15.

In other words, it’s all a publicity stunt. A lot of stores won’t change at all.


----------



## Anelmi (Mar 2, 2022)

I felt bad for my HR. Lots of TMs asking when they will see the $24 and sadly being told exactly what @Xanatos said. Publicity. Nothing more.


----------



## dannyy315 (Mar 2, 2022)

I know people are pessimistic, but we found out we're going up to $17 on April 3 up from $15.50. I wish it was more, but better than I was expecting.

Edit: Wait, I think I misinterpreted something someone told me. I think they meant a new store in our district is opening on April 3 and is paying $17. Ugh.

And we're the best performing store in the district too btw. Yet they're taking a chance on a new store with $17/hr. Make it make sense.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Mar 2, 2022)

Duval Dawg said:


> All I gotta say is this company really is a joke and I cannot wait to get out. According to my local news stations, They are now saying that the company will be raising the minimum wage higher up to $24 dollars an hour. So much less hours, And trying to hire workers and it’s been a struggle because people know the truth about how bad this company has gotten to be with how they treat workers and how it works to move up. This is a piss poor idea again from this company and it’s just gonna continue to make lazy workers continue to do what they do best, Not do their jobs right, not show up and cry when they don’t get their own way to do more at work.


They need to put the money into the stores as a form of payroll, not increased wages. If everyone could get 40 hours, or mid to close coverage in EACH dept, the employees and guests would be so much happier!!!


----------



## Targetking (Mar 2, 2022)

IF IT ATTRACTS more workers Im for it.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Mar 2, 2022)

Targetking said:


> IF IT ATTRACTS more workers Im for it.


But none of the workers will get 40 hours and turnover will continue.


----------



## Targetking (Mar 2, 2022)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> But none of the workers will get 40 hours and turnover will continue.


they will if demand is there


----------



## Dream Baby (Mar 3, 2022)

Targetking said:


> they will if demand is there


True but I think a lot of turnover is do to inconsistent hours and/or start times.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 3, 2022)

Ideally, Target would like to have mostly part-timers because they're less likely to demand benefits & they can be plugged in for short shifts with fewer breaks according to business needs.
Unfortunately, many have other jobs/school/commitments so they aren't always able to come in earlier or stay later.
Full-timers can fill larger blocks of coverage but require breaks/lunches & if they call out/go on vacation it's more difficult to find coverage. 
During hiring, Target stresses that they do NOT guarantee full-time hours but they do ask hires to fill our their availability & how many hours they'd LIKE to work.
At my store they look at reliability & willingness to come early/stay late when looking to increase someone's hours but ASANTS.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Mar 3, 2022)

seasonaldude said:


> There are several reasons. Hours have been cut, but we're still getting Q4 level trucks for our store. We're way behind and there is so much to do. Morale is worse than I've ever seen it. TMs who have been there for a lot longer than me tell me it's worse than they've ever seen it. No one cares how much gets done because we know it won't all get done. Low morale = call outs.
> 
> At the same time underscheduling the front end and fulfillment has everyone on the salesfloor at their wit's end. We're way behind in our own work, but constantly asked to pick up the slack elsewhere. Morale gets worse.
> 
> To add to matters TLs can do nothing about callouts or TMs who do almost nothing all day. Those TMs are bodies that can't be replaced as useless as they are.


I’ve never related to something more. My store to a T.


----------



## dannyy315 (Mar 4, 2022)

The fact that they put out their little press release 4 days ago, and we haven't had any direct communication about it, tells you all you need to know.


----------



## Jayunderscore (Mar 5, 2022)

dannyy315 said:


> The fact that they put out their little press release 4 days ago, and we haven't had any direct communication about it, tells you all you need to know.


Your HRD and HRBP likely know what's going on. If I had to guess, they're apprehensive about saying anything during review season.


----------



## RWTM (Mar 5, 2022)

Xanatos said:


> Minimum starting pay at all stores will range from $15-$24. Technically that is already true because everyone is at at least $15.
> 
> In other words, it’s all a publicity stunt. A lot of stores won’t change at all.


I think cvoid really impacted the network so negatively that Target isn’t netting revenue like they used too. Pray to God we don’t have a WW3. Be thankful.


----------



## MrT (Mar 5, 2022)

RWTM said:


> I think cvoid really impacted the network so negatively that Target isn’t netting revenue like they used too. Pray to God we don’t have a WW3. Be thankful.


Revenue is way up but there has been a lot of increased expenses.  Im not sure 100% because i havent really looked into it but im pretty sure profit is up as well.  Although numbers aren't always the exact story of how well a company is doing.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Mar 5, 2022)

They really will do anything to get people in the door. The problem is they really should be working on how to keep people not getting them in the first place and they wouldn't have to do stunts like these.


----------



## Dream Baby (Mar 5, 2022)

Tarshitsucks said:


> They really will do anything to get people in the door. The problem is they really should be working on how to keep people not getting them in the first place and they wouldn't have to do stunts like these.


Companies don't realize the increasing the starting pay and/or giving hiring bonuses to new hires just makes current workers want to leave.


----------



## Sisyphus (Mar 7, 2022)

Dream Baby said:


> Companies don't realize the increasing the starting pay and/or giving hiring bonuses to new hires just makes current workers want to leave.


They don't realize or they don't care.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Mar 8, 2022)

Sisyphus said:


> They don't realize or they don't care.


They definitely realize it's they definitely don't care.


----------



## Sisyphus (Mar 10, 2022)

Dream Baby said:


> Companies don't realize the increasing the starting pay and/or giving hiring bonuses to new hires just makes current workers want to leave.


A lot of it may have to do with the fact no one expects people to stick around for 5+ yrs at least not at the TM level.


----------



## Dream Baby (Mar 11, 2022)

Sisyphus said:


> A lot of it may have to do with the fact no one expects people to stick around for 5+ yrs at least not at the TM level.


Great point.

IMHO work is changing dramatically for these reasons:


*Employees* need to switch jobs every five years to advance their career.
*Employers *want your work experience from *different* companies.
*Employees *are going to switch careers three or four times their work life.


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 11, 2022)

Dream Baby said:


> *Employees *are going to switch careers three or four times their work life.


Let’s see retail 6 years, computer operations :3 years,  iT 14 years, now back to retail 9 years at target I guess it’s time to retire soon


----------



## DC Diva (Mar 11, 2022)

Tarshitsucks said:


> They really will do anything to get people in the door. The problem is they really should be working on how to keep people not getting them in the first place and they wouldn't have to do stunts like these.


Focus on hiring the right fit for the actual job in the first place.  The most idiotic thing Target has ever done was to do away with the job interview.  Hiring sight unseen, both ways, based on answers to a questionnaire is asinine.  Then HR acts surprised, when it comes out that someone lied about what they could actually do.  And then, rather hold  them accountable to their questionnaire answers and fire them, HR in their infinite wisdom moves them to another role that they think will be easier.  Albeit they move at their original wage, which them is unfair to anyone else that has been doing that second job from day 1, and not yet made their way up that lower pay scale.  But hey, those sign on bonuses got bodies in the door, even when they cant do any of the actual job functions.


----------



## dannyy315 (Mar 11, 2022)

I noticed employees in these blue collar-type jobs tend to stick around longer if they're part of a union.

Did I say the U-word? Hell yeah I did!!!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 11, 2022)

Our stock at 206..00 a share…


----------



## Yetive (Mar 11, 2022)

Anyone else remember $29?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 11, 2022)

Yetive said:


> Anyone else remember $29?


I do!


----------



## Anelmi (Mar 11, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Our stock at 206..00 a share…



extending stock sharing to all TMs (not just those grandfathered in) would be a nice perk. Make the vesting period longer so it is more of an incentive to stay and those longer tenured TMs might be happier about the puny raises.  Just a thought.


----------



## Sisyphus (Mar 12, 2022)

Yetive said:


> Anyone else remember $29?


I remember when the stock split $$$$!


----------



## jackandcat (May 15, 2022)

Any news to share on this "announcement"?  It's crickets here.

Does anyone here have a list of regions where the Target minimum wage is higher than $15/hour?
Targets near Seattle - a very expensive place to live:  $17.50.  Our minimum was upped back in August 2021, predating the so-called "announcement" by several months.
FYI Washington's statewide minimum wage is $14.49.
City of Seattle minimum wage (within city only) is $17.27


----------



## Anelmi (May 15, 2022)

What announcement? My area pays $16.50 for TMs.


----------



## countingsheep (May 15, 2022)

16 hear havent heard anything about an increase.


----------



## Luck (May 15, 2022)

If i recall correctly it is litteraly just NYC looking at the $25/hr.


----------

